# What is the Crest size of your bird?



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi!
I thought that maybe I should make a poll, because of this thread on the crest size of 'tiels. http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10532

We are trying to find whether mutation has to do with the crest size of the birds. So please, feel free to add your opinion in this thread or the other.Sorry If I don't have your birds mutation there, I tried to put the most common ones there


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

can we pick more then one? I have several mutations and a few isn't on there 

I'll have to look tomorrow when they're awake and take notes and get back with you 

I'd go through my pics but 90% of them are with their crest down


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Yep, Multiple choice is on


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll have to do the same as atv - take notes. But I'll do it later, gotta go out now.

eta: is it okay just to add to the thread with photos or just type what it is if the mutation isn't on there?


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah! I would have had to have sooo many options, past the maximum if I put every mutation I knew on there!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

theres no cinnamon pearl!!!  guess i will put her as cinnamon


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Mine are a Whiteface cinnamon heavy pied and a cinnamon pearl heavy pied. They both have pretty long crests as far as I can tell. I'll see if I can find pictures of their crests up.


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

mine is a lutino pearl what do i put?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You would put

Lutino Pearl - (here you put wether it has a long OR short crest)

eta: if it's not on the list just post it instead because tiel heart couldn't put every mutation on that list it only lets you put a certain amount.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sun Dance - White Face Pearl - Male 










Nibbles - Pied - Female 










Goldie - Cinnamon Pearl -Female 









Jack - Dominant Silver Pied - Male 









Lucky(on Right) - Dominant Silver Pearl Pied - Male (His dad Jack is beside him) 










Bart - Grey - Male 









Ice- White Face Fallow - Female 









Fire (left) - White Face Fallow - Male 










Sadie - white face cinnamon Pearl - Female 









Roo - Lutino - Female 










Pooh - Cinnamon Pearl - Male 










Cinnamon Pearl and Lutino - Both females 










Pearl Pied - Male 










Pearl Pied - Female 










White Face - Female - 










and that was one difficult task 90% of my pics their crests are all down, or just part way up it was hard finding ones with their crest standing straight up

To me they all look like their crests are about the same size no matter the mutation or gender


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I say they all look pretty long Atv. Mabey Ice's and the white face females are a bit short


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

My two have crests about as long as my index finger, so roughly two and a half inches. =)

Lofty:









Kami:


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Jubejube is a pied and l'm not 100% sure of the of the gender but l think she could be female, since she is so quiet.
l would say her crest is long.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

Sam is a grey split to pied I think she has a very unusually colored crest[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Lofty has a gorgeous crest, Mythara!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My 'tiels are being so DIFFICULT!

Everytime I took a photo their crests weren't straight up they were half way. Grrrr. I'll try again tomorrow or see if I can find some photos with their crests up.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Halley's a pied, his crest has always been very long.

Echo's a WF (possibly split to pied, I am unsure) and his crest is short...however, he's only a baby still and currently going through his first molt so that might change.


----------

